# What is a good stock/fund/future to get into in this crazy time! Returning investor



## Eoink15 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey guys haven't been on here in years! hope everyone is holing up well. 
Just want to get your thoughts , what would be a good stock/fund to get into right now. have a bit of cash kicking around to use.
was looking at oil suncore, maybe magna?
also im hearing about oil futures and that i should get into it. Is it a safe bet or no?
anyway good to be back. thanks guys! :subdued:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My friend asked me the exact question yesterday as for Canadian stocks right now I would only buy blue chip like TD ,Telus and FTS and not put all money in at one time .I do not think we are at bottom and it may go down another 15-20%


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eoink15 said:


> Just want to get your thoughts , what would be a good stock/fund to get into right now. have a bit of cash kicking around to use.


A very conservative fund like *VCNS* or *AOK* in the US are probably good buys, all considered. They are holding up reasonably well and are diversified portfolios that should do well long term.

I have a pretty conservative portfolio, which has been working well over the last few years including during this crash, and mine is pretty similar to AOK.

And no, you absolutely should NOT get into oil futures.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eoink15 : also, make sure you only invest cash that you truly will not need. Many people are losing their jobs or seeing a drop in their income. So factor in the possibility that you may not be working, before deciding to commit cash to investments.

In my own case, I'm a small business owner with highly unstable contract income. I have set aside cash for 2 years of living expenses, and I only invest excess cash beyond that amount.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

marina628 said:


> My friend asked me the exact question yesterday as for Canadian stocks right now I would only buy blue chip like TD ,Telus and FTS and not put all money in at one time .I do not think we are at bottom and it may go down another 15-20%


I agree. those are good choices. I have been buying AQN. Watching banks - RY, BMO. Apparently a BMO director purchased 1 mill to buy BMO shares at 62. If they are buying - it's a good sign. no?
Eric Reguly wrote an article in todays G&M B2. 
Info Tech, Amazon, medical device makers are likely to improve - but I don't think Canada has any of these kinds of manufacterers.
He hammers Airlines (mostly US Airlines) - says that they have moved all their eanrings to share buybacks in the past few years - which in turn have lined the pockets of the executives, and there is no cash available to respond to the crisis. Hence, the US airlines will request/demand/expect bailouts. It'll be interesting to see how Trump responds. AC on the other hand recently moved 5100 to EI payments, which may help them to get back on their feet sooner.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

marina628 said:


> My friend asked me the exact question yesterday as for Canadian stocks right now I would only buy blue chip like TD ,Telus and FTS and not put all money in at one time .I do not think we are at bottom and it may go down another 15-20%




good stuff ^^ except what do you see in telus right now, or BCE or even rogers for that matter

surely every canadian has a full array of phones, smartphones & plans these days, where would growth be coming from? these are not multinational corporations, they are domestic ops only. I'm not seeing gains from longterm growth although there could & likely would be some technical bounces even if the bear market continues.

pipelines & other utility stocks look more promising to me since they can invest outside canada & in fact have acquired strong holdings in the US.

banks on the other hand have mostly all been deploying capital overseas for many years now. They are no longer a captive canadian market bet.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like Telus for the long term Dividends I already collect ,people are going to ramp up use of technology using more calling and data stuff not to mention all the people switching from work from home.My niece works for a big Canadian Company and this week alone she personally got 500 ipads and cellular accounts for employees that normally would not have them.She works in Ontario but also manages their western offices and she is one of huge number of similar Managers... I am staying away from new purchases of pipeline related stocks but hanging on to what I already have.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> good stuff ^^ except what do you see in telus right now, or BCE or even rogers for that matter
> 
> surely every canadian has a full array of phones, smartphones & plans these days, where would growth be coming from? these are not multinational corporations, they are domestic ops only. I'm not seeing gains from longterm growth although there could & likely would be some technical bounces even if the bear market continues.


Given the work from home situation, people may be upgrading their home internet plans to faster speeds, and then once this is over they will not want to decrease it back down, so long-term profits may increase.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*Telus in trouble?*



marina628 said:


> I like Telus for the long term Dividends I already collect ,people are going to ramp up use of technology using more calling and data stuff not to mention all the people switching from work from home.My niece works for a big Canadian Company and this week alone she personally got 500 ipads and cellular accounts for employees that normally would not have them.She works in Ontario but also manages their western offices and she is one of huge number of similar Managers... I am staying away from new purchases of pipeline related stocks but hanging on to what I already have.



My husband has Telus stock in a retirement account and my mobile plan is with them so I am not anti Telus...until today.

I live in Edmonton Alberta and have spent the week from heck putting all my teaching resources online in preparation for our schools closing down due to the Covid 19 virus. In two weeks our lives have been turned upside down and toppsy turvy.

Meanwhile our province has elected a very far right government...Jason Kenny and his Wildrose buddies.

I just read that our province is promoting an online medical app that people can access to get Alberta certified but not necessarily Alberta living doctors to answer medical questions for a small fee of 20 dollars if they use the Telus supported app. Our own doctors have this privilege but are only paid 20 dollars while their doctors are paid 40. And Kenny's health minister and his wife are financially involved in this company. Stinks to high heaven of crony capitialism while we are in the middle of a pandemic.

We are considering selling our Telus stock. I wrote a letter to the contact me online section of Telus but something went wrong and it was not enabled.

In this age of hoarding toilet paper, unethical companies are being scrutinized like in no other time. I do not want our health care to be privatized...Alberta has ALWAYS tried to monitize our health care under Conservative governments and the people have always resisted but this Wildrose government is shaping up to be truly evil.

If you live outside of Alberta you may not be aware of this news...it is just developing now online and the anti Jason Kenny movement is starting to grow. JFYI.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I picked up some 300 shares of Loblaws @$67.26 as a way to add a defensive holding to my portfolio. It did go down as just about everything else but closed today @$72.55 so that was good to see after all the volatility lately.


----------

